# deworming--how?



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

I am located in the country of Albania. I just adopted a german shepherd pup of unknown age (likely 4-5 wks). It has received from a local vet 1 deworming pill (1/2 one night & 1/2 the next morning). He says the next pill should be given after 3 months and then a final 3rd time after another 3 months. 
I have heard though that dewormer should be given every 3 weeks for a total of 3 doses.....?? 
Which is correct?

Also how much of the dewormer meds should it take? The vet here said it depends on the size/weight of the dog. But I have also heard that all dogs regardless of size/weight take the same dosage amount.
Which is correct?

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Generally meds like that DO go by the weight of the animal. 

Once every 3 months sure sounds weird. Wonder what kind/brand of wormer it is. I have also never seen them get 1/2 in the AM and 1/2 in the pm.


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

can anyone share how they dewormed their puppy specifically? how much, how often, how many doses, etc

Thanks!


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

my moms dog had pups. we took them to the vet at i believe 6 weeks, and they got a de-wormer then. im not sure how much, the vet gave it to them in a syringe, it was a liquidy paste, like what a horse would get. then he said to bring them back in 2-3 weeks for the next dose. then a few days after that bring in another fecal to be sure that it was all gone. the only time i have de-wormed with a pill is when the dogs are older, not young pups like that. im sure it has been done, thats just my experience with it. good luck with your new baby!!!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Karloff got white goop orally in a syringe every two weeks for a total of (I think) four doses.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

For the OP-- sounds like maybe your pup was treated for whipworms.

Generally speaking, dewormings are done at 2, 4, 6 weeks with pyrantel pamoate (yellow liquid) at 5 mg/kg orally. 
https://app.vetconnect.com/5min/data/drug0400.htm
Treats hookd snd rounds.

At eight weeks, 3 days of fenbendazole (white paste OR granules) at 50 mg/kg orally. 
https://app.vetconnect.com/5min/data/drug0183.htm
Treats hooks, rounds, whips, and giardia.

If you have a problem with coccidia, you would deworm with sulfadimethoxine (AKA Albon-- yellow custard flavored liquid) at 55 mg/kg orally on day one, and then 27.5 mg.kg orally on days 2-5.
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_AO_compliance.pdf

Some people don't like to do preventative dewormings and would not do any of the above.

Please note--internet advice should never replace that of your veterinarian!!


----------

